# Official Bulls/Pistons game thread 02/11/2003



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

No one has started one yet.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Detroit is 32-15. They have won 4 in a row. Are 14-10 on the road
Pistons are 11-4 in the division

Chicago is 17-32. 7-11 in the division. 15-7 at home. Have lost five in a row. 

Pistons won 86-76 at the UC the last time these two teams played each other. Curry started and played 20 minutes. 11 pts, 5 rebounds and one blocked shot. Chandler played 12 minutes. 1 pts four rebs. Rose was 7-23. 15 pts. E-Rob DNP and hoiberg had 22 minutes. We shot 41% and detroit shot 38%. Difference in the game was they made 19 fts. We made 9. They attempted 22 we had only 13.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I usually predict a loss, but with the shakeup, I think the Bulls will win this one.

Unless.... Jalen pulls a Jalen. Then we lose.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

When I saw that Reebok commercial w/ Jalen I joked that they cut away from his jumper b/c he couldn't hit any during filming.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

lol Lizzy I notice the same thing, I always look to see if he makes the shot and they always cut it...

I was listning to the score earlier today and Piston's coach Carlisle was on there giving respect to the Bulls and how they play at the UC, I don't expect the Pistons to take the Bulls lightly and I predict a loss for the Bulls... I also predict Chandler will have a great game off the bench... I have a feeling Wallace is going to dominate the boards, man he is going to dominnate us on the boards... oh well

GO BULLS


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Hopefully we can pull a win here. It will be interesting to see Curry and ERob in the starting lineup. GO BULLS!!!!!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

ill also add I like the decision to put EROB in the lineup than Hassell.. nice way to begin off the 2nd half


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

7:30 I assume?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

The New Bulls take this one.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

*I see...*

-ERob exploding for 20pts and 8rbs as our new starting SF.
-JWill dishing out a dozen dimes.
-Rose hits his season average from the field.
-Jamal pouts on bench, comes in only to jack up ill-advised shots, promptly benched behind Brunson.
-Curry in quick foul trouble. In comes Chandler.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*HEY BCH!*

what ya think the reason Crawford was really benched was? Think it could be because Krause WANTS to make at least ONE trade by the deadline??? or does he love crawford too much?

the bulls I think, have something in common with the pistons.....they are both achievers...the pistons unfortunately are the "overs" and the bulls are the "unders"!!!

The only way the Bulls win this one is if Jalen has a good night shooting....I mean a good night shooting and making them! He always has a good night shooting!!! I guess this same philosophy could be used every night, eh?

should be in the 100's....both teams.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I think that Crawford was played to show his value. I am not sure how much better he can play to improve his stock any more. Williams is not going anywhere so keeping Crawford on the bench for the most part, might be a way of preserving his value, and lessening chances of injury. Neither Jay nor Jamal have lit the world on fire, but the Bulls have more invested in Williams.

I am not sure that Krause is actively looking to deal Crawford but would do it if the right deal came along. I am not sure who would be actively pursuing Crawford at this point either.

To me JR has signaled that the season is back in full develop for the future mode. That means Crawford is going to take the backseat to JWill especially if the motive of the coaching staff is to develop. This is Crawford's third year in the league and Jay needs the opportunity to make some mistakes as a rookie. However, I don't see Krause in a hurry to make another deal if that is the case as well. Bringing in another young guy would probably be overkill and bringing in another vet is pointless if the white flag is up. Expect Crawford to stay unless Krause gets bowled over, and with the reported worth Krause places on Crawford I doubt it is going to happen.

To sum up, this sucks for Crawford.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I SAY...*



> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> I think that Crawford was played to show his value. I am not sure how much better he can play to improve his stock any more. Williams is not going anywhere so keeping Crawford on the bench for the most part, might be a way of preserving his value, and lessening chances of injury. Neither Jay nor Jamal have lit the world on fire, but the Bulls have more invested in Williams.
> 
> I am not sure that Krause is actively looking to deal Crawford but would do it if the right deal came along. I am not sure who would be actively pursuing Crawford at this point either.
> ...


a deal will be made with either Orlando or Minnesota. Crawford and a pick to minny for wally or to orlando for Mike Miller. Just my gut feeling and my gut tells me it WILL happen before 10 days from today.

Bulls 106, Pistons 100(Rose gets 40 pts on 12 for 40 shooting and 16/20 FT's!!!)


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Bulls don't have a 1st rounder to trade to Minnesota, and I am not sure Orlando makes a deal giving Mike Miller away for an unproven point, especially when they can get by with what they have at that position whereas losing Kemp means their post woes are deeper than before. Mc Grady's recent statements indicate he wants to win as soon as possible almost precluding the Magic's ability to throw in the towel this season, so again I don't see the Magic making a move that isn't for a more established player, especially a post player.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Bulls WILL be a lottery team again this year...*



> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Bulls don't have a 1st rounder to trade to Minnesota, and I am not sure Orlando makes a deal giving Mike Miller away for an unproven point, especially when they can get by with what they have at that position whereas losing Kemp means their post woes are deeper than before. Mc Grady's recent statements indicate he wants to win as soon as possible almost precluding the Magic's ability to throw in the towel this season, so again I don't see the Magic making a move that isn't for a more established player, especially a post player.


maybe THAT pick and crawford but only if it were not one of the top 4 picks...or again, maybe they would like to have Corie Blount AND Dalibor "Herman Munster" Bagaric??? lol


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I agree that Minnesota or Orlando wont be trading for JC at the deadline but look out for the situation in Seattle- i can see some sort of 3 way where Sonics ship out Payton, they get JC,a nd we get Radmanovic, of course others would have to be included for cap reasons but that would be the basis. The third team could be Minnesota i know they would love to have GP


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

This is dumb.

If Krause is apt on trading Crawford, he does not demote him.

You play up the value, not down.

Now other GM's have leverage to say "C'Mon Jerry, he's just a backup for you."


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Eddie Robinson will breakout for a 20 point game tonight 

Jay for 12 assists 

We will struggle and probably lose as Jalen won't be able to keep the tempo that Jay sets as Jay starts playing more the type of game he wants to play instead of dishing to Jalen and cutting to the wing to wait for the ball that never comes back as Jalen plays 1 on 5


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

People !! 

Wake up 

For the fact that Jams is on the becnh means there is no deal for him - NOW or in the imediate future 

Accept that and move on


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

jerzy you prolly right i just think this PG situation needs to be resolved it is hurting both guys development but that is just me what do i know


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*here is hoping*

Curry can stay out of foul trouble and string some productive minutes together. He's gonna have his full with Wallace.:yes:


----------



## PrimeTime (Jan 11, 2003)

for tonight's game:

Jalen Rose will play his usual no DEFENSE & 1 on 5 basketball, as he throws up bricks after bricks and forced shots after shots....he will shoot 3-16 from 1st quarter to the 3rd quarter...Chicago fans will hate him as usual...then he'll scores 20 points in the 4th, because the other team is just maintaining their lead on us & could care less if they trade baskets with Jalen...then Chicago fans will look at him again as a not so bad player & future scorer again for this team....UGH!....make up your minds Chicago....this player is garbage!....Indiana knows it....they knew how terrible plays....if he was a FRANCHISE to any team, then Indiana would've moved Reggie Miller to 2nd option and let Jalen be 1st....Chicago will never be same again because Jalen is CANCER!

ON the bright side:

Jay Williams will put on a show, still having left-overs from the all-star game...he will score double figures in assist & points.

Eddie Robinson will WOW us with his speed & spectacular dunks...he'll also make us WHOA on some of the rebounds he pulls down, as he sky's for each and everyone of them...we will look at him differently from now on and say Trent Who?

Eddy Curry & Tyson Chandler will have some moments on the court together...and we will see glimpse of the future, and how bright it really looks for Chicago...we will finally see SOME reasons why we drafted these 2 highschool players & the potential they bring to this city to be once again great!

We will see Jamal Crawford launch 3's and long 2's and create shots and create shots FOR his teammates....and we will still OVERLOOK him as the Scorer this team needs....as long a Jalen is here, he will be OVERLOOKED...

Despite all this, Bulls 85 Detroit 98


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> This is dumb.
> 
> If Krause is apt on trading Crawford, he does not demote him.
> ...


As if other GMs didn't have enough leverage already?

Crawford's value is locked in so playing him or not doesn't change it. Playing over the next 10 days can only lower Jamal Crawford's stock. Though I disagree with your reasons, my conclusions are obviously the same.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Crawford would be worth more as our starting PG, continuing to average 11pts, 4 assists shootin 40% from 3pt land. Anyone who thinks Crawford is worth the same or more off the bench is absolutely lying to themselves.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

for those in the Chicago area when is the game on and what channel, thanks.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

*Back to the game...*

Williams, Robinson and Curry return to the starting lineup against the number one defensive team in the league. It's going to be a real challenge for all three of them. If they can play well enough to bring the Bulls a win, then we'll all look back at this game as a turning point, not only in the season, but it may become a significant milestone date in the entire rebuilding process. We're finally close to fielding the starting lineup that management has envisioned for well over a year. Switch Marshall and Chandler and you're probably looking at the Bulls starting lineup for a long time to come.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Back to the game...*



> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> Williams, Robinson and Curry return to the starting lineup against the number one defensive team in the league. It's going to be a real challenge for all three of them. If they can play well enough to bring the Bulls a win, then we'll all look back at this game as a turning point, not only in the season, but it may become a significant milestone date in the entire rebuilding process. We're finally close to fielding the starting lineup that management has envisioned for well over a year. Switch Marshall and Chandler and you're probably looking at the Bulls starting lineup for a long time to come.


Well said Dickie, I'm anxious to see how the game goes, I hope this startung unit does well.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Crawford would be worth more as our starting PG, continuing to average 11pts, 4 assists shootin 40% from 3pt land. Anyone who thinks Crawford is worth the same or more off the bench is absolutely lying to themselves.


Whether Crawford plays 30 or 18 or 12 minutes a game between now and the trade deadline has no bearing on his trade value. GMs are not fools. They watch the tape and draw draw their own conclusions. 

In other words, Crawford has played enough minutes this year such that the GMs understand his strengths and weakness and make an offer based on their analysis.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Wennington doing the color, where is Red Kerr? Nice score Curry!!!!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

1 foul each on Curry, Marshall, Williams and Rose


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: I SAY...*

All I gotta say is Eddy Curry is playin damn well all around!! Shocking!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Five t/o!!! Its been a week since we played last.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

E-Rob has 3 steals already.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

where is Jonny Red Kerr? He not announcing tonight?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Curry and ERob look good but we picked up some fouls quick.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

E-Rob with 3 steals.... Trenton who? Curry puttin up the points, if only this guy could rebound he'd be a STAR... that is something that'll probably come during the offseason though, til then, we need his offense!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

God damn Cartwright, work on your substitution patterns. He takes out the 2 best posters in Eddy Curry and Marshall to put in the 2 worst on the team in Blount and Tyson. Posting up is working best for the bulls, not jump shots.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> God damn Cartwright, work on your substitution patterns. He takes out the 2 best posters in Eddy Curry and Marshall to put in the 2 worst on the team in Blount and Tyson. Posting up is working best for the bulls, not jump shots.



Yes I saw that too.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Missing a bunch of jumpshots. Will Jay ever "find" his stroke?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

That was a B.S. call on Rose


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

PHEW!

We're ready to take over the game, BC just made a huge move puttin in Hassel :laugh:


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Chandler
Blount
Hassell
Hoiberg
Crawford


I expect that unit to score a total of 1 point as long as it's on the floor.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Game over, the no offense lineup is in. I guess BC really knows what he's doing. He's an offensive mastermind.

He's got:

PG: Crawford
SG: Hoiberg
SF: Hassell
PF: Chandler
C: Blount

Uh oh, watch out detroit. That lineup packs an offensive punch.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

First qtr over down by 10. It seems everybody in that 1st unit grabbed a foul quick. some nice flashes from the young towers.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Chandler's got to finish his shots around the basket. And Crawford can't be scared off the ball by full court pressure...again.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

28%. Hoiberg blocked by barry.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

They better put Curry back in soon. Last time he started hot, Cartwright left him on the bench for like 7 or 8 minutes and he was cold the rest of the night.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

We can't by a break from these refs for Gods sake. It drives me crazy.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Chandler's playing lazy basketball. He runs out at the shooter in the corner and then stands there watching the long rebound come right back to the man he ran at.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

We are shooting cold


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I think its clear---we are devoted to developing the talents of our two future stars, Fred Hoiberg and Corie Blount.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Crawford refuses to come to the ball against pressure. There's no way Hoiberg and Blount should be bringing the ball upcourt and initiating the offense...THAT's CRAWFORD'S JOB!!!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> Crawford refuses to come to the ball against pressure. There's no way Hoiberg and Blount should be bringing the ball upcourt and initiating the offense...THAT's CRAWFORD'S JOB!!!


Is Crawford really deferring PG duties??? I'm watchin a boxscore, I have no way of watching the game, but if this is the truth, a lot of my feelings about Crawford have changed, thats unreal. Take the ball and bring it down the court!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I bet Curry is thinking why the hell he is still on the bench when he was playing so damn well in the first quarter. It's like Cartwright is killing the development.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

If we had some offensive continuity we would be right there.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Crawford putting on a clinic.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

For what it's worth Wennington doing a nice job on color.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Jay still can't shoot.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

20 minutes played in the first half so far and Curry's only been on the floor for six of them...and he's tied with Crawford as our second leading scorer. AMAZING! What's Chandler done to keep Curry on the bench?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I hate Cartwright. I hate his guts. Curry has been out for like 17 minutes. He was taken out around 6 minutes in the first quarter. Theres around 2 minutes left in 2nd. I quit, I quit watching this game.

I'm so sick of this. It's the same crap we're seeing. Different lineup, but the scrubs are still playin huge minutes. Sick of it!!!!

Trade Cartwright for a bag of peanuts.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Crawford putting on a clinic.


3 for 7 is a clinic? And he lets everyone else bring the ball up the floor. A fat man from the YMCA league could do just as well.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Now we know.

Eddy will be traded, because he's worthless in Cartwrights eyes.

Cartwright wants to win by holding the other team to 58 and having his team score 60. B

Some 'start' by robinson, eh? Buried on the bench again.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> 3 for 7 is a clinic? And he lets everyone else bring the ball up the floor. A fat man from the YMCA league could do just as well.


Hey, it's better than 0-3. He also has 2 rebounds and 2 assists. Those kinds of numbers are pretty good from our PG position.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I hate BC right now... I completely agree with everyone here. Curry comes out and dominates offensively, and OUR coach ICES him by sitting him for 18 mins. E-Rob has 3 steals, OUR coach thinks "I'd rather have blackhole Trenton Hassell out there instead."


I want to throw up this is so sickening. :hurl:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

The double block by Chandler to end the half.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

I'd really like to know how BC arrives at some of his decsions. I just don't follow him sometimes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

36%. 

Out rebounded by 6. 

8 t/o

Starting pg and starting sf, scoreless. 

Good news? Down by only 9. Holding detroit to 40% shooting. 10 t/o


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What is the point of starting when you barely get any minutes at all? Robinson/Curry played well and they didn't even get a chance. You gotta wonder what goes on in BC's peanut head.... cuz he is pissing me off.

I'm not watching this game anymore. Call me when he actually plays his starters.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

It'd be nice to see Jay and Jamal play together tonight. Oh well.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

So here are Cartwrights favorite type of players---guys who are mostly one-dimensional:

Rose: Scorer. Any defense is nice
Hassell: Defender. Concentrates on that
Blount: Defender. Concentrates on that
JWill: Point Guard. Not supposed to score, and doesn't disappoint.
Fizer: Scorer: Any defense is nice
Chandler: Defender, not a threat to score

Dog House:

Robinson: Scorer who cartwright wants to convert into a defender
Curry: Scorer who cartwright wants to convert into a defender



See a pattern? Marshall is the only tweener between the two groups.

Cartwright doesn't believe in a balanced offensive system. It runs through one or two players. Defense is the only team game he preaches. Eddy is a release valve for Rose and Marshall and Jwill and Fizer----not a scorer of his own right. Cartwright simply doesn't see him that way. He has something else he wants him to do.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, it's better than 0-3. He also has 2 rebounds and 2 assists. Those kinds of numbers are pretty good from our PG position.


You're the one that described Crawford's performance as a clinic. You didn't say anything about comparing him to another player, or preface your remark by saying "relatively speaking."

3 for 7 with 2 assists and 1 turnover in 10 minutes is far from a clinic. And since we're on the subject, how do you feel about him deferring to Hoiberg, Blount, and everyone else when it comes to bringing the ball up the floor? He claims he's a PG but it seems like its everone _but_ Jamal who's initiating the offense. Bringing the ball up against pressure is the most physically demanding part of a PG's job...and its apparent he wants no part of it.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

2 fast fouls for Williams:upset:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 36%.
> 
> Out rebounded by 6.
> ...


I think the starting unit needs a few games to get their heads togather.

They also looked better offensively with Curry than they have with Chandler. 

Curry sent himself to the bench by having a hot offensive start though. Once he's Ben Wallace and limits himself to six points FOR THE WHOLE GAME then his PT will go up.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

It looked like Marshall came up lame after that one play.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> You're the one that described Crawford's performance as a clinic. You didn't say anything about comparing him to another player, or preface your remark by saying "relatively speaking."
> ...


Who cares anyways? To put on a clinic, there are no defined standards. It was just an off the wall comment. Calm down. As far as him deferring to Hoiberg, does it really matter? Should Crawford be more of a leader like Jay? Either way, we will have a bad PG in the game, it might as well be one who can score some points.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice block by Eddy


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Who cares anyways? To put on a clinic, there are no defined standards. It was just an off the wall comment. Calm down. As far as him deferring to Hoiberg, does it really matter? Should Crawford be more of a leader like Jay? Either way, we will have a bad PG in the game, it might as well be one who can score some points.


Ya know............both PGs are still young. 

We wont always have a bad PG. Jay and Jamal will develop into starter caliber PGs.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

These refs are killing me!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> Ya know............both PGs are still young.
> 
> We wont always have a bad PG. Jay and Jamal will develop into starter caliber PGs.


I know that they will develop sooner or later, but right now they are both below average starting PG's.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

:upset: the refs


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

*Is Marshall hurt*

Is he?


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Oh my god, oh my god, oh my god, Chandler and Curry are playing AT THE SAME TIME!!!

Word is Marshall is hurt... can anyone watching confirm/deny?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Rose heating up we gotta make a run.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

There seems to be no problem with Marshall, he just tweaked his ankle.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

We have had 10 fouls called on us in the 3rd qtr.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Oh my god, oh my god, oh my god, Chandler and Curry are playing AT THE SAME TIME!!!
> 
> Word is Marshall is hurt... can anyone watching confirm/deny?



Keep me updated on how well they play together...........currently can't watch the game


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Okur is destroying Blount.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Ha, Crawford already has 5 assists, this is sad but he's well on the way to a career high


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

Ladies and Gentleman I present Corie Blount, the defensive specialist


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

marshall: right ankle sprain. He has had problems with it before.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> marshall: right ankle sprain. He has had problems with it before.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Cartwrights game.

One man score, all men defend


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

OMG

Bulls fans just booed Blount and Hassell on consecutive possessions.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

5-0 run by pistons to start the 4th


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

LOL, Hassell has played more minutes than E-Rob.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

sloppy play by the Bulls ugh the refs


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> OMG
> 
> Bulls fans just booed Blount and Hassell on consecutive possessions.


they deserved it... that jumper by blount was AWFUL.. that isnt even his range and he was WIDE OPEN he could have layed it up and in!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

19 to's for each team


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

We have a potential 20 ppg scorer on the bench, and Cartwrong won't play him because he's not Ben Wallace.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Dali and Curry in the same lineup


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> Dali and Curry in the same lineup


Pistons may forfeit than feel the wrath of THAT duo


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

E-Rob: 6 rebounds, 5 steals

Good start for him. Now, if only he could take about 5 more minutes away from Hassell, he would be pretty good.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

EDDY ONLY NABBED ONE REBOUND. 

He got doubled up by Dali on that one.

:sour:


----------



## PrimeTime (Jan 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> E-Rob: 6 rebounds, 5 steals
> 
> Good start for him. Now, if only he could take about 5 more minutes away from Hassell, he would be pretty good.


E-rob was definitely a starter....but Bill's favorite, Trent, was definitely Bill's favortie.

What a JOKE!

E-rob should be the future starting SF on this Bulls team!
-he's faster than Trent
-he's more athletic than Trent
-he's quicker defensively than Trent
-he's a finisher & affects the game with his athleticism

Cartwright's a JOKE!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I didn't watch the second half, but I looked at ESPN game stats. I'm glad to see BC gave Curry an extra 8 minutes of pt!!! For a total whopping number of 14 min. Wooooo! Let's give a round of applause for BC... he sure is giving starters their minutes. 

:clap: :clap: :clap: 



May I add a SCREW YOU BILL CARTWRIGHT right here..... thanks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Detroit won by 10, yet shot only, 36%!!! Why? Out rebounded us 53-44. Was worse than that until garbage time. 23 off rebounds!!! 7-0 in the 4th quarter when the bulls tried to make a run. Threes, 10-26. We were 1-6....

We really miss fizer and his points off the bench. Their bench out scored us 41-22. The bench had been our strong point most of the season

Pax said, Baxter can come off the injured list tomorrow and Bulls want to look at Mason sometime soon.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace had 22 rebounds. Boy, couldnt Tracy use him in orlando!!


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I assume Baxter is activated and Bagaric( or Blount i wish) goes back to IR, as far as Mason that may have to wait until after trade deadline right now he has nowhere to play


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> I assume Baxter is activated and Bagaric( or Blount i wish) goes back to IR, as far as Mason that may have to wait until after trade deadline right now he has nowhere to play


Mason could eventually replace Hoiberg as Rose's backup.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

This is my first time posting although I have visited many times. I am a diehard Bulls fan originally from Chicago (a couple of blocks away from Wrigley) but anyways I just wanted to start commenting and get others comments on our Bulls bcause I can't watch them so I gotta go from stats. 

Tonight's Game
_Comments_ 
1. Curry had 10 points in 16 minutes....hmmmm is he coming around or were they a lucky 10...i kno he had 6 in the first couple of minutes and how did he play defense

2. Hassell is a joke. I saw him last year and a couple times last year...he brings nothing to the team. Play E-Rob more. 

3. I will admit for the first time that Cartwright may be the wrong man for the job. He likes the veteran hard workers more and doesnt realize that hard work can only get u so far in today's game. 

4. Crawford seems to have outplayed Williams but I still think that with the way Crawford is playing it actually helps us get somebody decent this off-season. Suggestions: Mike Miller, Darius Miles, or if we can find one a hard-working defensive 3 like Michael Curry or Bruce Bowen. WILLIAMS IS THE FUTURE.

5. Right now here is my rotation in order of minutes played...

Jalen Rose
Donyell Marshall
Jay Williams
Eddy Curry
Eddie Robinson
Jamal Crawford
Tyson Chandler
Fred Hoiberg
Lonny Baxter
_Roger Mason(if he comes back)_ 
Trenton Hassell
Corie Blount
Dalibor Bagaric


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Welcome T. Shock! Great first post.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hahahaha...post game press conference*

*Hey WELCOME T.Shock!! ALL Bulls fans welcome here !!!*

From what I heard on am1000 BC answered TWO questions and then walked off the podium! lol classic!!!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

damn, I think Cartwright is starting to get PPPPPPPPPRETTY frustrated to say the least


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> damn, I think Cartwright is starting to get PPPPPPPPPRETTY frustrated to say the least


...and the fans?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> ...and the fans?


Krause said that the fans have to be patient.


LOL


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

krause is playing eveyone for suckers .he knows that we'll come back.like the cub fans.i'm just glad he really likes the 12 he bought in.cause he will never attract FA.and as long as he can't get FA.he's gonna have to continue to trade and build thru the draft.great way to build chemistry.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> Pistons may forfeit than feel the wrath of THAT duo


Nice


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> This is my first time posting although I have visited many times. I am a diehard Bulls fan originally from Chicago (a couple of blocks away from Wrigley) but anyways I just wanted to start commenting and get others comments on our Bulls bcause I can't watch them so I gotta go from stats.
> 
> Tonight's Game
> ...




Welcome T.Shock:yes:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Nothing will change.....*



> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as long as ROSE is still blooming in chicago!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> EDDY ONLY NABBED ONE REBOUND.
> 
> He got doubled up by Dali on that one.
> ...


If Marshall or Tyson are crashing, why does it matter? We don't need D as much as we need a reliable second scoring option. BTW Tyson had 4 in 32 minutes and Dali had 2? Now that is just as bad, if not worse.

Fact is, Eddy scores almost effortlessly AND draws fouls consistently because he's so big. Having him on the bench KILLS this team and out ability to compete. He has more than held his own on the defensive end recently.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> If Marshall or Tyson are crashing, why does it matter? We don't need D as much as we need a reliable second scoring option. BTW Tyson had 4 in 32 minutes and Dali had 2? Now that is just as bad, if not worse.
> ...


I agree, Retro. A week or so ago, Cartwright was moaning about not having an effective low post scorer due to Fizer's injury. Well, Curry it seems can be every bit as effective down low as Fizer has been.

Unfortunately, the kid never has a chance to get into a rhythem. Last night he was the only player who had an edge on Wallace under the basket. I have no doubt that had Curry remained in the game, Wallace would have spent more time on the bench with foul problems. Last year, for example, Eddy dominated Wallace in a late season game, scoring 19 points to go with 9 rebounds. I really believe that Curry is a player that last season's defensive player of the year can't handle one on one.

But instead, he sits while Chandler gets all the time in the post. To make matters worse, it turns out that moving Robinson into the starting lineup was purposeless as well. They won't run any offense in his direction (two shots in 25 minutes?). And although he was extremely active on the floor with 5 steals and 6 rebounds, he still split time evenly with Hassell.

Talk about a team comprised of square pegs trying to fit into round holes! There's no chemestry, and it seems that players styles just don't compliment each other very well. What a mess.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good post Dickie. Yes it is a mess.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I completely agree...I saw Robinson had two shots. Its really hard to pinpoint the Bulls struggles but I see that Curry had 6 points in 6 minutes and then is yanked and doesnt play till the third quarter. THATS NOT GOOD COACHING. He ended up with 10 points in 17 minutes. Not too bad for a second year guy who's only 19. 

Williams is struggling and it may all be in his head. He looks
different and like anybody who plays basketball knows a lot of basketball is confidence. Williams doesn't think he can function in the Triangle and that might be his problem. 

Chandler is definitely lingering on bust territory but give him two years until Marshall's deal expires and Fizer takes over permanent starting duties. If he isn't playing at least 6th or 7th man ball while Curry is averging 15 and 8 then he is bust. But remember these guys should be like at UCLA and DePaul dominating the college ranks. Stoudemire should make teams realize that if u want to grab a successful high schooler make sure he has the body i.e. Curry or Stoudemire. Chandler and Brown won't make it and Diop is way to slow. 

Team chemistry is definitely an issue but put the season in the bag and trade Crawford...i think Williams, Rose, Robinson, Fizer, and Curry will blend well together with like Carmelo or Reece Gaines and Mason and Chandler will come together next year


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

It seemed to me that Robinson wasn't effective scoring b/c they really concentrated on feeding the ball into the post. On the first 7 or 8 possesions they dropped the ball into Curry and Marshall. It eventually worked which is probably why Bill yanked Curry. 

However - you'll notice that Hamilton had a bad shotting night and that Robinson did a good job chasing that little dude around all night. 

My thoughts on the game:

Although there were a lot of turnovers at the start they happened b/c they tried to push the ball which was good to see.

Jalen played the way it seems he should be playing. Got others involved, took over when things got ugly in the third, his defense isn't as horrible as some make it seem.

Offensive fouls were a joke. I don't think the Bulls would have won the game regardless but that was a frustrating display of officiating. 10 offensive fouls? Give me a break,

Hassell still played 22 minutes and still didn't do squat. I look at the BC/Hassell thing like the J Lo/Affleck think. "What the hell does this guy have that you like? I don't see it! Aren't there better options?"

E-Rob probably didn't shoot the ball b/c he's afraid of losing his starting job after one game.

Cartwright's rotations still suck.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> If Marshall or Tyson are crashing, why does it matter? We don't need D as much as we need a reliable second scoring option. BTW Tyson had 4 in 32 minutes and Dali had 2? Now that is just as bad, if not worse.
> ...


Hey...I'm with you.

Problem is, Cartwright only wants Rose, Jamal/Jay, and Marshall to be his offensive players.

Curry, he wants to be Ben Wallace. "Eddy's offense isn't as important to us as what he can do from a defensive standpoint. We need someone to anchor the middle." 

I mean, what else can we think?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> But instead, he sits while Chandler gets all the time in the post.


Oh boy. But did you see Chandler hold Wallace's offensive momentum down?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey...I'm with you.
> ...


I know what I think...

I think Cartwright is retarded... but hey, that's just me.

I think he has some built up jealousy to Patrick Ewing and Eddy Curry reminds him of a young Patrick.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I know what I think...
> ...


Or he's telling Krause to trade him because he isn't his kind of player.

The way Cartwright is doing it isn't developing talent. He's developing animosity and trouble. I wish he'd explain himself.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Now it seems as though Chandler and Curry are being pitted against each other. 

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...snotes,0,7685275.story?coll=cs-home-headlines



> Cartwright called it "another youthful mishap" and said he hadn't decided if Eddy Curry would start again Wednesday night. Chandler said that would surprise him.


Just what the team needs. Putting your two building blocks against each other. In the past Eddy seemd to know that he needed to work on defense. Now with this punishment to Chandler Eddy is being used as an example. 

Something needs to happen. Maybe Krause should trade Blount and Hassell and Hoiberg for a 2nd rounder so Crawford, Eddy and Tyson HAVE to play a majority of the game.


----------

